# Laos ~ TPLO Surgery



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

Brought my big boy home today. He had TPLO surgery yesterday due to a CCL injury months ago. He also tore his lateral meniscus ligament. He's doing very well so far. I'm a little overwhelmed with the therapy I have to do with him personally, but I'll take this one day at a time. Think he's glad to be home.

A little "out of the crate" time.


----------



## chicagojosh (Jun 22, 2010)

poor guy!!! he still looks happy though! he must love you lots


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

He is such a baby!! :rofl: So glad everything went well.


----------



## JessWelsch (Oct 2, 2010)

Aww poor guy.... you look like a great mommy though and he does look happy to be getting all this attention  Good luck with the therapy and I think your own advice is the best, one day at a time. 

Praying for a speedy and great recovery for him!!


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Look how happy and healthy you BOTH look!


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

My poor Laos.. I mean, your poor Laos.. 

Looks like his spirits are up and he is looking good. 

I am sure it is tough on both of you but like you said, one day at a time.

What sorts of things are you doing to aid in his recovery? Just curious as I know of a neighbours dog who had CCL injury a while ago and they did some hydro-therapy with him that worked well after surgury.

Take care of my favorite forum pup! And rest while you can because I am sure Laos will be rearing to go when he is fully recovered!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

He sure didn't mind you sharing his nekedness!
I agree with MRL...you both look happy and healthy!
I hope the recovery process in the LynnP's house goes smoothly, you deserve a break!


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

Such a handsome boy Lynn. :wub:

Males are such love bugs, aren't they ? Love my boys ! Great pics............

Can you tell me what the TPLO/CCL is ? Only know of OCD, my male had this happen when younger to his front rg shoulder & looked all bare like your boy. 

Hard to keep them down & you so worry if they do something. 

Best of luck to you both.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

He looks so happy to be home in your arms! My last gsd Omy had the same surgery when she was almost 9 yrs old and did very very well, quick recovery and felt better than she had in a long time. Worth the effort!


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

oh thats good he's doing well!!!! he looks happy to be getting some cuddle time!!! best wishes for a speedy recovery!


----------



## Deuce (Oct 14, 2010)

Aww poor boy. I see you're near me in Baltimore!


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

LuvourGSDs said:


> Can you tell me what the TPLO/CCL is ?
> Best of luck to you both.


CCL = canine cruciate ligament
TPLO = Tibial Plateau Leveling Osteotomy

Thank you all for the kinds words. We made it through night #1.


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

He is looking good in his after care situation!

It is a bit of rehab dedication afterward. Hope that all goes well for you guys. 

I trained with a large Swissie who had this surgery. She did great after it.


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

Samba said:


> He is looking good in his after care situation!
> 
> It is a bit of rehab dedication afterward. Hope that all goes well for you guys.
> 
> I trained with a large Swissie who had this surgery. She did great after it.


Thanks Samba.. that's what I've been told.. that unless I committ to the rehab afterwards the surgery is a waste of time and money. It's all a little over whelming, but we'll get through it.


----------



## natalie559 (Feb 4, 2005)

Hi Lynn, so glad to read the surgery went well and that you've made it through night #1. The beginning is the hardest. Just remember your ice and prom and the rest will slowly fall into place. How has the other knee held up? Looks like your doing well yourself so that's good too!


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

Hi Natalie,

So far the other knee is stable and holding up... so I'm keeping my fingers (and everything else) crossed. I'm to start the PROM on the fifth day, so that will be on Tuesday. I'm to ice the knee down for the first 2 days, and then switch to warm compresses. I'm taking this one day at a time and am just doing the best I can for Laos.  I myself am feeling pretty good and I'm glad I waited to do Laos' surgery after mine. There's no way someone else could have done his rehab while I was in for my surgery (or maybe they could I just wouldn't have wanted to ask).


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

Laos' 2nd "ice down" session today. He's being such a trooper through all of this.


----------



## Toffifay (Feb 10, 2007)

He looks to be in very good spirits, Lynn!  I have a pet grooming salon and I have a lot clients that have this operation and the CCL (even more common, I think) done for their dogs. The results are amazing! I only had one Aussie dog that was still gimpy permanently after the surgery, all the others were 100% after the recovery period. I know if my dog needed it done, I'd go for it.

btw...love the bed barricaded with the chairs! :laugh:


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

Toffifay.. thank you... encouraging words like that make it all seem okay.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

I'm dealing with a possible knee injury too, even though I'm pretty sure that's not what the problem is. How was it diagnosed? What were the symptoms? What's rehab going to be like?


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

awww he looks very happy to be home! Been there done this twice Rehab is worse on us than the dog, it was more stressful for me, wondering if the other leg was gonna go, or if they would re-injure,,I'm sure he'll do fine I did alot of water therapy as well


----------



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

He must be going through a lot, that's good he's taking it all in. Feel better soon buddy! :hugs:


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

Lucy Dog said:


> I'm dealing with a possible knee injury too, even though I'm pretty sure that's not what the problem is. How was it diagnosed? What were the symptoms? What's rehab going to be like?


Thanks for telling me what the abbreviations were Lynn.  Never have heard of this.

With Lucky Dog, How do you know, tell, or find these things ?? 

He looks like he is being a great sport ! :wub:


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

LuvourGSDs said:


> Thanks for telling me what the abbreviations were Lynn.  Never have heard of this.
> 
> With Lucky Dog, How do you know, tell, or find these things ??
> 
> He looks like he is being a great sport ! :wub:


You really need to go to an othropedic specialist when dealing with these type of injuries, IMO. With Laos it was months of off and on lameness, if he rested he'd stop the symptoms but as soon as he'd exert himself physically the injury's symptoms returned. I talked to my regular vet and they agreed that I should just cut out the "middle man" and take Laos directly to the specialist. It was a physical exam, xrays, gait analysis and what they call the "drawer" test that confirmed the diagnosis that I already expected.


----------



## Phay1018 (Nov 4, 2006)

My 9 year old boxer had extracapsular repair 8 weeks ago tomorrow. She goes back for her 2 month re-check this Thursday. She's done/is doing great and hardly lame at all now. She was walking on it 95 percent normal by 4 days post op!! Keeping her calm/quiet has been the challenge but she was a trooper. (She's a very young 9
years). 

I was however nervous how she'd handle it all because her opposite leg only has two outter toes as she was admitted to the HS I work at 5 years ago as a stray with a degloving injury that resulted in us having to amputate two toes. From that she's always been somewhat lame on that leg- especially during colder months. It's only recently started to bug her with colder weather, so hoping we've made it far enough in her recovery that she'll be just fine. 

They are so resilent and I think we always worry too much  But they are our kids, what can we do, right?! I'm sure he'll do great!!


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

They are so resilent.. Laos is walking on his leg bearing full weight. It's been real difficult to keep him from jumping up on me.. a real no-no in recovery.


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

*Laos ~ Day 3*

Laos is doing extremely well. He's bearing full weight on the TPLO leg and he doesn't understand why he can not walk more than just from the crate to outside for elimination and back to the crate again (or on the bed in the living room). I did give him his ball yesterday and he was in total bliss. Just a few pictures from yesterday.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Lynn, wonderful to see Laos doing so good!! You'll have your hands full trying to keep him "quiet"!

Love that first pic with his ball.


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

Castlemaid said:


> Lynn, wonderful to see Laos doing so good!! You'll have your hands full trying to keep him "quiet"!


Today's been quite difficulty keeping him quiet... he started barking at me and got into basic position then looked at me wondering if that would make me "move" during his potty break ~ time to increase the dose of Ace.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Happy to hear his recovery is going well... the tough part is keeping these guys quiet, especially the ones who are not use to "just hangn' at home".

Keep up the good work Lynn!

Have you tried giving him a deer antler? 

Might keep him busy on his bed for awhile? I gave one to Stark when he hurt his back leg and I needed him quiet for a few days.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Wow, Lynn, I bet it is going to be hard to keep him calmed. I can't imagine keeping Karlo still like that. Thank God there's doggie downers.

Those pics of Laos and his ball are sweet, I just want to hug him!


----------



## mel hunter (May 15, 2009)

Hi Lynn,
My dog Buddy just had the same surgery (TPLO) on Nov 8th so we are almost 2 weeks out now. He goes back on Mon to get staples out. I agree with the comments that it is harder on us...Buddy is doing well but I have been so stressed...it is alot of rehab and we had just rescued an 8 year old shepherd (Buddy is 5) about a month before this happened so it's been a challenge. We are starting to take very short walks on short leash and he is bearing weight and doing great. I would love to keep in touch and hear about Laos and his progress. How old is he? He is beautiful btw 
Melinda


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

mel hunter said:


> Hi Lynn,
> My dog Buddy just had the same surgery (TPLO) on Nov 8th so we are almost 2 weeks out now. He goes back on Mon to get staples out. I agree with the comments that it is harder on us...Buddy is doing well but I have been so stressed...it is alot of rehab and we had just rescued an 8 year old shepherd (Buddy is 5) about a month before this happened so it's been a challenge. We are starting to take very short walks on short leash and he is bearing weight and doing great. I would love to keep in touch and hear about Laos and his progress. How old is he? He is beautiful btw
> Melinda


Melinda.. I'd love to stay in touch. Laos just turned 2 years old in October. It's a lot.. I'm having trouble with Laos "accepting" the PT...as he doesn't want to lay there.

Best of luck with Buddy's recovery too... I'll sending healing thoughts your way.


----------



## VegasResident (Oct 4, 2006)

My last GSD went through a TPLO in 2006. In fact I published the 6 month diary of it in the health thread here (also pictures in the thread on same page). I feel for you 

http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...-cruciate-ligament-10-yr-old-100lb-gsd-2.html


----------



## mel hunter (May 15, 2009)

Lynn,
I'm having the same problems with Buddy....it's so hard to keep him down...wants to run and play and I can't believe we've got 10 more weeks!!! Some days he seems to limp worse than others and I don't want to overdo with the walks. Thank goodness the tramadol makes him a little sleepy...staples out on Mon...I'll try and post some pictures soon.
Melinda


----------



## mel hunter (May 15, 2009)

I just read Binky's diary from her surgery and loved it....so much good information and gives me hope that we'll eventually get there and Buddy will get his "life" back...he is ready for it now!


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

Melinda... that's our problem here too.. he's ready to go and we also have 10 weeks to go. Laos gets his stables out on Tuesday (his surgery was on Nov 11th). I get worried that he's using the leg too much. They have him on a sedative (Ace), but it's not working as well as it did the first couple of days. I would assume dogs can build up a tolerance for the drugs.


----------



## mel hunter (May 15, 2009)

Yea, I think the pain meds have the same problem...maybe building up a little tolerance. I think it's kind of trial and error to make sure you don't overdo with the walking...we just take a rest day if he seems to be limping a bit more. I'll be anxious to hear what the vet has to say on Mon when he gets his staples out. Are you doing any stairs with Laos? We have lots of stairs in our house but have been staying on main floor to avoid him using them. Also supposed to be getting another 2 feet of snow so that and having a 2nd dog adds to the challenges! Do you have other pets besides Laos?
Melinda


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

Melinda.. let me know how you make out tomorrow. Hope all goes well with the staple removal. Thinking about you.

Laos only has two steps to get out front. I too have moved him to the main floor as there are only those 2 steps to get outside. I can't even imagine dealing with snow during all of this.

We haven't started "walks" yet.. maybe after tomorrow we can do a little of that.


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

Melinda ~ how did you make out today?


----------



## mel hunter (May 15, 2009)

Well the staples are out and blood work was good (checked since he's been on Rimadyl for almost a month now). He loved the ride in the car...he usually goes everywhere with me so it's been hard to leave him home.. for both of us. Getting him in and our of the car has been a challenge. Wish I would have trained him to use a ramp before this happened. I was actually talking about it and ordered one because of the injury he had to the tendon on his front leg a month before this happened. (It got here after his surgery so can't really train him on it now  My husband has had to go with me to lift him in and out of the car but it was a nice little outing for him!

They said everything is going well...just keep doing what we're doing...15 degrees today and still snowing...we've gotten about another 10 inches...the saga continues! 
Hope things are going well with Laos


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

That's great Melinda.. so glad and I'm sure he enjoyed the ride and outing. I took Laos on his first VERY short walk today just up the drive way and back. We had temps in the low 60's and sunny and I just could resist. He's walk amazingly well though still limping of course. 

We go tomorrow afternoon so I'll let you know how we make out. I was lucky enough to teach Laos how to use a ramp before his surgery as I have an Astro cargo van that he has to get in and out of... and I live alone and have to manage him on my own. I might start to work on some dumbbell "hold" exercises this week to start mentally challenging him a little.

I cannot imagine dealing with snow along with all this restrictions. You hang in there and it's been nice having someone to talk to about all of this.

p.s. you need to take some pictures for me.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I'm glad you both have each other to share your journey with) And glad both seem to be doing well! Pretty soon this will be a distant memory I promise


----------



## mel hunter (May 15, 2009)

Sunny and 60's sounds nice Lynn...I don't think I could resist that either!! So glad he's doing so well. Some mental exercises sound like a good idea too. I had some trouble with the pictures but will try again when I have some time. It has been great to have someone to talk to who is dealing with the same situation...and I can't wait til this is a distant memory 
Melinda


----------



## mel hunter (May 15, 2009)




----------



## mel hunter (May 15, 2009)

Hi Lynn,
Finally got the picture to post...that's Buddy in front and Onyx in the back by the window. I just started fostering her about 6 weeks ago and Buddy has been hurt since she came  He injured a tendon on his front foot and was on strict rest for 4 weeks right before he tore his ACL so they haven't really gotten to have a regular life together yet. She is 8 years old and very sweet so I'm glad he has the companionship right now. Will try to post more pics soon..Melinda


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

Thanks Diane... distant memory will be good!!

Melinda.. what a gorgeous boy you have... thanks for sharing the picture. He looks great!


----------



## mel hunter (May 15, 2009)

Thanks Lynn, your boy is quite handsome as well....loved your pics with the chairs on the couch  we had to block ours off too!


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

Melinda.. Laos' appointment went well... he got his stables out.. there's one area I have to keep an eye on as it's a little sore still. Laos has to wear the elizabeth collar for one more week and take antibiotics an additional week. I can start short five minute walks with him.. as many as he can tolerate. His range of motion with the exception of tight hamstring muscles was good. I need to do additional exercises to help with that, but all in all good report. They will start under water treadmill therapy with him in about 3 more weeks to build up muscle mass.


----------



## mel hunter (May 15, 2009)

Lynn..glad it all went well...Buddy had a small area at the base of his incision that was a little red that I need to watch..putting antibiotic ointment on for a few days. The treadmill therapy sounds interesting...it seems like Buddy's muscles are withering away already! Is Laos a big swimmer? Buddy only likes to wade...won't go far enough that he actually has to swim. Let me know how that goes. We're doing short little 5 min walks just once a day right now...it's about all he can do but it's going good. Glad you got a good report!


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

Thanks Melinda...

Laos loves to swim and is a very strong swimmer. They don't want him doing any "free" swimming hence the under water tread mill is recommended. It's more controlled. I'm surprised how quickly Laos' muscles mass has decreased, but like I told them yesterday he's in the crate 24/7. That's why they want the leash walks as tolerated by him. They want Laos walking couple of times per day.

We want to wish you and Buddy a Happy Thanksgiving!! Hugs my new friend.


----------



## mel hunter (May 15, 2009)

Thanks Lynn, Happy Thanksgiving to you and Laos too...I feel we have lots to be thankful for


----------



## mel hunter (May 15, 2009)

Hi Lynn,
How is Laos doing? Buddy had his first day with 2 short walks yesterday! He was hardly limping at all and putting pretty much full weight on it when walking slow. We have been taking him up and down our driveway, which is about 500 feet long, with a little bit of a slope toward the house...hardly anything here is flat as we are in the mountains. Have at most only been doing one lap usually in the afternoon but yesterday was so nice...almost 40 degrees, and he was doing so well we went for 2  (one in the morning and one in the afternoon)
I'll try to take some pictures today. Hope all is well with you and Laos and his recovery!
Melinda


----------



## mel hunter (May 15, 2009)

*Buddy's Rehab*


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

Hi Melinda,

We've had to take a step back... I started Laos' leash walks before the 2 week mark (with instructions from the therapist) and I believe it was too much too soon. I went back to crate rest and out for elimination only for 2 days and placed him back on pain meds.. he's doing a lot better as of yesterday. Before that he was 3-legging it and I had a hard time getting him to put any weight on the surgical leg. As of last night he was again putting some weight on the bad knee and allowing me to manipulate the leg for the PROM exercises. The surgeon's office was closed Wednesday - today (Monday) so I had to rely on my regular vet for the pain meds. We go back tomorrow for Physical Therapy and I'll be interested in what they say. I think your approach of slow and easy is a lot better than the instructions I received of getting Laos walking even before the 2 week mark. 

I absolutely love the pictures of your dogs.. Buddy looks like a big boy! I'm sure walking on the snow is hard to do. Sending positive energy and thoughts your way and hope the recovery continues to go smoothly.


----------



## mel hunter (May 15, 2009)

Hi Lynn,
I think it is pretty much a trial and error kind of thing and each dog is probably so different. Needless to say, Buddy is pretty sore today. We will probably rest today...he spends alot of time resting in his crate and the small area we have blocked off in the living room. I have not taken him off the pain meds..he has been on Rimadyl and Tramadol since the surgery. I have weaned the Tramadol some but vary what I give him based on his visible comfort. We also don't have any structured physical therapy like it sounds like you do so were kind of on our own. They encouraged us to start short walks in the first 2 weeks as well. For Buddy that involves also going up and down a flight of stairs (which I was very nervous about) to get to the driveway which he does well controlled on the leash and our doc said was ok....I think the stairs may be helping with muscle strength but would only do it if he is putting weight on that leg.

I love Laos's coloring and he looks big in his pics too. Buddy is about 103 lbs and Onyx is only 63 lbs (she's the first female I've had and is an interesting girl). It is so great to have someone to talk to who understands this whole difficult process...hang in there and give Laos some love from his long distance friends  Sending healing thoughts.....Melinda


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

Melinda, you just made me feel a whole lot better. Thank you for sharing your experiences and progress with Buddy. It helps a lot to know I'm not injuring my dog and that I haven't undone the good hopefully this surgery will do. I thought too when instructed to start the walks short of the 2 week mark that maybe that was too soon, but did it any way (I need to trust my intuition). I agree that each dog is different and their recovery needs to be plan around them. I'm sure the vet technician doesn't realize that Laos doesn't walk "normal". He's 97 lbs of young dog that pulls like there's no tomorrow so there's no normal walking in Laos' mind. Laos was done with the pain meds the Wednesday before Thanksgiving (Thanksgiving would be the 2 week mark), so it also makes me feel better that it's normal for Laos to still need pain meds for comfort level. 

Please stay in touch it helps so much. I did take Laos for a very short walk this afternoon... just down the street and back (about 3 minutes). He start putting some weight on the leg again. 

Do you have times that Buddy is 3-legging it? I notice Laos doing this when he tries to move from point a to b quickly. If I hold him by the collar and walk slowly, he'll use the surgical leg.

p.s. We are on similiar meds ~ Tramadol and Derramax


----------



## mel hunter (May 15, 2009)

Hi Lynn,
Buddy does the same thing...3 leggin it when moving quickly from point a to b...it's so hard to keep them calm and have them walk slowly especially a young dog like Laos! That's great that you were able to walk him and that he was putting some weight on it. I had to rest Buddy today because he seemed to be limping a bit more than usual. My vet said he wants him on Rimadyl for a month and he can be on the Tramadol as long as he needs it. I've already re-filled it twice and am giving him 3-4 pills/day now. I'm not familiar with Derramax...what is it? 

I definitely agree that you have to go with your gut...no one knows your dog like you do. Just taking it one day at a time and will definitely keep in touch....looking forward to the distant memory part 
Melinda


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

Good Morning Melinda... I'm going to take this to PM.... I think you and I have developed a good relationship... and since I plan on keeping in touch with you thought the Private Message option would be good. Hugs


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

Melinda, check your Private Messages.


----------

